
Show HN: Alert for deepweb databases - saran945
https://alertfor.com
======
saran945
Its a google alert for deep web sources. you will get alert when your "search
term" matches the recent content of any website. Content could be anything (an
entity - new article/product/post/house/car, etc). The web site has landing
page, please signup for early access. Any questions are much appreciated.

